# 6.3d in the wild



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Earl, any news on what changes are in 6.3d?



> 6.3d-01-2-357	tyDb	1775513	04/19/07 02:44 772


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have asked... we will see what I can find out.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Regularly scheduled call this morning at 12:15AM and now I have 6.3d (completely stock unit that had 6.3c).


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have asked... we will see what I can find out.


Inquiring minds want to know.
Did you find out anything?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

For what it's worth, a poster at TiVo Community Forums said DirecTV told him this fix was to resolve a problem where scheduled PPV recordings were failing or being skipped.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that, but we all know that anything DirecTV says should be taken with a ton of salt.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jdspencer said:



> Yeah, I saw that, but we all know that anything DirecTV says should be taken with a ton of salt.


I thought I recognized you!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> Yeah, I saw that, but we all know that anything DirecTV says should be taken with a ton of salt.


yeah but i can definetly guarantee you that the uprade is for ppv specifically

Fixes the inability to purchase currently airing PPVs on Tuner 2

any additional details after that not sure of


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Since, I don't use PPV, I haven't seen that problem.



drew2k said:


> I thought I recognized you!


Yeah, slightly different username.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I got this last night. I did a call at 9pm and it gave me Pending Restart.

I didn't restart then because a recording that I wanted was in progress. I haven't had time to play with the Tivo today yet, so I don't know what changed.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl - Still no word on what's in this update?

By the way, my two HR10s still haven't been updated to 6.3d ...


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

drew2k said:


> Earl - Still no word on what's in this update?
> 
> By the way, my two HR10s still haven't been updated to 6.3d ...


Fixes the inability to purchase currently airing PPVs on Tuner 2


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

I wonder if 6.3d may be what is causing the new problem I have with MLB-EI. At about the time of 6.3d, my HD-TIVO's Wishlists suddenly became blind to all MLB-EI games. They had worked fine before. Soon, it became apparent that the Wishlists can see some but not all of the MLB-EI games that are listed in the onscreeen guide.
Old wishlists, fresh wishlists, it does not matter. They are partially blind, but not completely blind, to MLB-EI games. The blindness is not channel-specific.

Nobody seems to know anything about this, and I certainly don't either. I can imagine only 2 possibilities: either 6.3d screwed it up, or some change in how MLB-EI games are listed in the guide data is not compatible with how Wishlists see. If there is a 3rd possibility, I cannot think of it.

Any ideas as to what this is about?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

russ,
I have the same problem on the HR20.

(Just switched from the HR10 last week).


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

My HR10-250 was hung when I arrived home today and had to pull the power to reboot it. It seems fine now.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

adkcek said:


> My HR10-250 was hung when I arrived home today and had to pull the power to reboot it. It seems fine now.


Same here. Now has d.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

adkcek said:


> My HR10-250 was hung when I arrived home today and had to pull the power to reboot it. It seems fine now.


That happened to me today.

Black Screen Of Death (TM).

When I did a plug-pull reboot, it installed 6.3d.

Seems to be systematic...


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

I talked to Jeff over at Weaknees.com, they usually have pretty good info for me, but havent received any official word either. As far as he could tell it was to fix a few bugs

fixed ppv on tuner 2
fixed some shows not recording issue

I expect the full details of this release tomorrow, if there was anything i missed i'll repost.


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

lukep10 said:


> I talked to Jeff over at Weaknees.com, they usually have pretty good info for me, but havent received any official word either. As far as he could tell it was to fix a few bugs
> 
> fixed ppv on tuner 2
> fixed some shows not recording issue
> ...


No clues about whether it's what's causing the failure to grab MLB-EI games as per Wishlist?


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Russdog

Ok I spoke to my boys over at Weaknees and their opinion is that you have corupt guide data. to clear this you will need to go into the reset menu and select clear guide data. this should work, however it this does not, then the next option is to clear and delete everything. You would loose all of your recordings, suggestions, and recording options so i suggest you go in and write them all down if that measure has to be taken.

Please let me know if that help


----------



## russdog (Aug 1, 2006)

lukep10 said:


> Russdog
> 
> Ok I spoke to my boys over at Weaknees and their opinion is that you have corupt guide data. to clear this you will need to go into the reset menu and select clear guide data. this should work, however it this does not, then the next option is to clear and delete everything. You would loose all of your recordings, suggestions, and recording options so i suggest you go in and write them all down if that measure has to be taken.
> 
> Please let me know if that help


Sorry for the delay in responding (I've been on the road). Thanks for going to the trouble of checking for me.

Before I try the first option you suggest (clearing the data guide), I have a question: Will that cause loss of anything I have programmed? I know that resetting everything will clobber all my stuff , but the idea of clearing only the data guide is a new one for me.

thanks...


----------

